# Encoders y sensor de proximidad



## pinguinovikingo (Nov 7, 2011)

Buenas!!!!

Vereis estoy intentando hacer mi primer robot movil. En principio no va a ser un seguidor de lineas sino que planeo que se mueva para conocer su entorno. 

Tengo todo pensado, el PIC que usare, el programa etc. Pero me quedan dos dudas sobre el hardware que tengo que montar y es que no conozco ningun encoder (baratito) ni sensor de proximidad.

El caso es que tengo un par de CNY70 que me ha pasao un amigo, pero he visto en su datasheet que solo detectan a 0.3mm de distancia lo cual pienso yo que es una distancia excesivamente pequeña al obstaculo. Y por otra parte he estado viendo circuitos por aqui para montarlos pero dado que el robot sera de dimensiones muy pequeñas me gustaria dar con algun sensor que no me obligara a montar un circuito adicional (Como si tendria que hacer si yo me lo construyera) De igual modo he visto que se peude construir el Encoder manualmente (precisamente con los CNY70) pero me encuentraria con el mismo problema.

Os agradeceria mucho si me pudierais orientar con esos dos instrumentos porque la verdad que en el aparataje estoy un poco desfasado.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 7, 2011)

los CNY70 los puedes utilizar sin problema a 5mm.
mmmm...., que es lo que necesitas sensar?, porque hablas de un encoder y de un sensor de proximidad...; sensor de proximidad para detectar objetos o bien para seguir una linea blanca o negra, te sirve un simple emisor IR y un Fototransistor. Encoder, para determinar posición de los motores, te sirve un Optointerruptor y montar una rueda perforada en tu motor.

No creo que necesites un ENCODER. Lo que tu necesitas es detección de objetos para que no choque tu robot, no es asi?, entonces usa emisores IR y en la detección puedes usar Fototransistor o bien puedes usar detectores modulados de infrarrojos (de los de 3 patillas: out-+V-Gnd).

Si lo que de verdad necesitas es determinar posicion de acuerdo al giro de tus motores, entonces sí, encoder. Lo puedes hacer con Optointerruptor, aunque, si vas a usar PIC, mejor compra los Servomotores que giran 360º y solo lee su posicion.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2011)

O puede ser también el ultrasonido, que los vi muchisimas veces en competencias de robótica...

hay un post...con toda la info...en este link:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/sensor-ultrasonico-sin-pic-65796/


----------



## pinguinovikingo (Nov 8, 2011)

Gracias a ambos por vuestras respuestas (y la rapidez tambien!! muchas gracias!!!)

El sensor de ultra sonidos esta muy bien la verdad, sencillo barato... pero como decia implica construir el circuito y... weno se me sale un poco del tamaño... pero amos que el link me lo guardo q la verdad eso me lo tengo q construir yo pal proximo proyecto jajaja. Gracias DJ DRACO

elprofetellez. Veras por un lado quiero los sensores de proximidad, asi cuando el robot se acerque a un ostaculo pueda evitarlo... asi que creo que los CNY70 no me serian de utilidad (por lo que leo casi todos los modos de utilizacion de estos es para seguidores de lineas y no para deteccion de obstaculos) Asi que si me pudieras dar la referencia de algun detector modular de infrarrojos de esos que me hablas te estaria muy agradecido.

Por otro lado el encoder lo usaria para determinar la posicion (sobre to velocidad mas bien) de los motores que al estar trucados (usaria los tipicos futaba s3003) necesito esa realimentacion para controlar el robot. He estado leyendo por ahi sobre optoiterruptores y, solo me queda una preguntilla... La rueda perforada... eso es de fabricacion propia no?? jejeje digo que tendria que imprimirmela yo y perforarla no???

siento parecer un poco torpe, pero mis aplicaciones electronicas nunca implicaban movimiento y con eso de pasarme al robot movil ando con miles de cuidados para no meter la pata jajajaja.

Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 8, 2011)

Para sensor de proximidad infrarrojo, y como veo que no quieres tener mucho espacio ocupado, utiliza led IR de largo alcance (encapsulado azul), con una resistencia de 100 Ohms a 9V o 5V; para la detección utiliza un fototransistor con filtro de luz de día (Ni filtra nada, pero bueno), -son los que se ven negros, en realidad son rojos muy obscuro-, y la salida la mandas a un comparador, digamos un OpAmp LM358, para controlar la sencibilidad utiliza un preset de 100K y listo!

*eso sí: Utiliza un pedacito de termofit de unos 5 cms de largo para colocarlo como "capuchón" de los Fototransistores, para que no sea molestado por la luz de día u otra fuente de luz.*

Por lo de la rueda para hacer el encoder, efectivamente, si no quieres gastar, tu mismo la haces y la perforas, usando el Optointerruptor puedes contar y determinar tu velocidad como quieres.

Saludos!


----------

